
Show HN: Chrome extension for GitHub - Cereal
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/github-text-search/pligfddkdofoidbejpmjimcjfdkjlcem
======
Cereal
The code is available on GitHub at
[https://github.com/Cereal84/github_text_search_chrome_ext](https://github.com/Cereal84/github_text_search_chrome_ext)

For anything (bug, feature, etc) please contact me here or opening some issue
on project's page.

